

Highscalability.com is down... - mugen
http://highscalability.com/
I find it interesting when sites that write about uptime or scalability are down.
======
icey
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/highscalability.com>

It seems kind of weird that you created an account just to post that though.
Thanks for playing anyways.

------
brk
Well, it seems to be up when I click the link now.

Was it the site itself and their customers that were down, or was just the WWW
site down?

